# Casio SGW-100 strap question.



## Carl.1

Hi all,

i just picked this one up from JMS (thanks).

Now i absolutely love it but want to fit a different strap, either with adaptors or straight on. I can see that the lugs are a casio special shape but wonder if there is any-one out there that you know of that can help.

Cheers all.


----------



## Beau8

Looks like you're going to be needing some sort of adaptors whether it's Walt adaptors or G-Shock~good luck! ;-)


----------



## jnewell

Hard to be certain from the picture, but it _looks_ like the same shape and maybe size as the PRG/PAW 1300...does the strap attach with lateral screws? TikTox has adapters for the 1300.


----------



## Carl.1

Lateral screws? Scuse my ignorance.

The pins are as on any watch, it is just instead of lugs that a strap fits into the watch has a lug that the strap fits onto, i will have to measure it and see if the pathfinder adaptors would fit. Cheers.


----------



## Carl.1

Hello again,

In the end i went with taking the pins out of the original strap and re-using the metal bar the runs round the back of the strap. To stop the watch sliding left and right on the pin i just superglued it.

This has been my work watch for the last 3 months and the superglue has worked a treat which is great as i can now use this NATO.


----------



## sharper

Nice mod :-!


----------



## fastrax

hi 
could you giv us a wrist shot

thanks


----------



## cal..45

:-! nicely done


cheers


----------



## AndrewTo

anyone know if theres adaptors for this kind of strap convert to NATO?


----------



## Sedi

AndrewTo said:


> anyone know if theres adaptors for this kind of strap convert to NATO?


From the looks of it there's a possibility that one of the Protrek adapters might fit - like for a PAW-1500 for instance. I'm not sure about this however. I was lucky with my PAW-500T as the adapters from a PAW-1300 were a perfect fit.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

One of the forum members asked me about the difference in width between the resin strap and the cloth strap for the SGW100. Turned out there is a difference. The metal retaining clips are of different shapes and sizes. See pictures below.

Left, resin retaining clip. Right, cloth retaining clip. Note, the spring bar for the cloth strap fell out of view, it's also longer than the one for the resin strap. The resin retaining clip is also slightly deeper.








Inner width of the resin strap retaining clip is about ~21.2mm. So a 20mm NATO will fit, may be a 22mm one will too.








Inner width of the cloth strap retaining clip is about ~25.0mm. So a 24mm NATO will definitely fit using this retainer.


----------



## Rocat

Thank you Watch_GeekMaster

Those pictures are exactly what I thought would be the case. Good news though I can upgrade the resin version with clips and spring bards from the B version and add a better quality 2 piece fabric strap that is 24mm. Or slide 24mm nato through there and be all good. No need to super glue anything as the old post from 2009 showed.


----------



## alanpo

Watch_Geekmaster : Can you measure the width of the inner part of the band? I think it is 16mm from other things I've read.

Rocat: 
"Thank you Watch_GeekMaster

Those pictures are exactly what I thought would be the case. Good news though I can upgrade the resin version with clips and spring bards from the B version and add a better quality 2 piece fabric strap that is 24mm. Or slide 24mm nato through there and be all good. No need to super glue anything as the old post from 2009 showed."

"No need to super glue": Is that because you'd find a similar strap that fits like this one, with an 16mm (I assume) inner diameter and a width of about 24mm? Otherwise I'd think the super glue would still be needed to prevent the nato from sliding around.

On a side but similar note: I also saw another post where someone used small (very?) cable ties on the exposed ends of the spring bar to eliminate any gap. And I'm thinking another alternative to eliminating any gap would be to use black heat shrink tubing around the exposed ends, that should look clean and later be completely removable.


----------



## Rocat

alanpo said:


> Watch_Geekmaster : Can you measure the width of the inner part of the band? I think it is 16mm from other things I've read.
> 
> Rocat:
> "Thank you Watch_GeekMaster
> 
> Those pictures are exactly what I thought would be the case. Good news though I can upgrade the resin version with clips and spring bards from the B version and add a better quality 2 piece fabric strap that is 24mm. Or slide 24mm nato through there and be all good. No need to super glue anything as the old post from 2009 showed."
> 
> "No need to super glue": Is that because you'd find a similar strap that fits like this one, with an 16mm (I assume) inner diameter and a width of about 24mm? Otherwise I'd think the super glue would still be needed to prevent the nato from sliding around.
> 
> On a side but similar note: I also saw another post where someone used small (very?) cable ties on the exposed ends of the spring bar to eliminate any gap. And I'm thinking another alternative to eliminating any gap would be to use black heat shrink tubing around the exposed ends, that should look clean and later be completely removable.


Heat shrink tubing would work. I was going to buy an inexpensive 2 piece canvas strap and have a go with an exacto knife to cut the notch out. Another thought would be to cut the inner tube on an ink pen and slip them on the exposed spring bar sections if you were to use a one piece nato. For now though, I'm keeping the resin strap on it and will look into actually putting the 2 piece canvas strap on later.


----------



## mattmacklind2

Back from the dead thread. I got the conversion pieces and used small strips of electrical tape rolled around the pins for bushings to center the watch. I stuck with the one piece nato though.


----------

